# The journey of the Red and Blue Tau



## O'mally Franchesco (Nov 28, 2013)

So I'm creating this project log to detail my tau's journey from the grey army to the army of red and blue, and to receive any tips or suggest from the community.

I guess I'll start off with the list of paints I'm using;
Abbadon black
Stegadon scale green(I think it's actually more blue than green.)
Altdorf guard blue
Hoeth blue
Mechanicus standard grey
Skavenblight dinge
Moot green
Khorne red
Wazdakka red
Evil suns scarlet
Shining gold








This is a pathfinder I painted using theses paints.

List of models still left to paint:
3x stealth suits
9x Crisis suits
24x fire warriors
9x pathfinders
Farsight 
And last but not least my riptide.

Any tips or suggestions will help! I'll try to update this regularly!


----------



## Xxcooldude93 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dem Tau be lookin' mighty fine with dat Rerd ernd Blur


----------



## parkerdpeterson (Aug 30, 2012)

This is going to be a cool color scheme. Did you thin out the paint? It looks a little thick, or it might just be the lighting/picture quality.


----------



## O'mally Franchesco (Nov 28, 2013)

parkerdpeterson said:


> Did you thin out the paint? It looks a little thick, or it might just be the lighting/picture quality.


No, I didn't. I don't know that much about painting. One of the goals of posting this was to get some tips on painting, so if thinning the paint is something i should do i'll look into it.


----------



## parkerdpeterson (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm a beginner as well.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=138209

This is the work I've done on my Eldar army.

To make the paint look a little nicer and show more detail you need to thin out the paint.






This is a pretty good video for how and what to use for thinning paint.

Pretty much all I've done is watch a bunch of videos before I started painting.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to agree that the color scheme looks cool. I would suggest that when thinning your paints as a beginner you just use regular water. It will let you get used to the mistakes and cost nothing. Once youre a bit more advanced id work with using medium and retarder (retarder is mainly for advanced painters). And invest in a few good quality sable brushes for detail work. they will svae you alot of headaches. And dont be afraid of mistakes and critisism, use them to help you get better. . Looking forwark to seeing your progress on these.


----------



## O'mally Franchesco (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry about not updating this in a while, finally decided to get back on.

I've have a couple of new additions to my army, A Cadre Fire Blade, who came without a head and arm so I had to convert him quite a bit (Never buy from Ebay), and another Riptide Battlesuit.

Here are both Riptides painted. 









Here is the Cadre Fire Blade, The cape is green stuff and both the arms plus the head are from a Firewarrior kit.









Hear are some of the other models. 

























My Goal is to have most if not all of my army painted in time for the next tournament in my area,
on May 24th.

I'll try to post updates in the coming weeks. 28% of My army is painted, 72% more to go...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks like your army is starting to come along nicely. What kind of basing are you thinking of?

Also that title made me thing of "The Black and White Space Marine" story (don't bother looking it up, it's a literal waste of time).


----------

